# So I bought a car to match my watch!



## 01coltcolt (Apr 6, 2016)

I have had this Oris Audi Sport II for a couple years now but it needed a companion 
Its a 2014 Audi R8 V-10 Competition


----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)

Wow! That is sharp!


----------



## local_time (May 5, 2019)

Every man's dream. Congrats


----------



## PMidnight (May 29, 2019)

Nice choice man! I’ve been playing with the same idea. Got to love the sound of that V10. Congratulations and enjoy safely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z0Tex (Jul 31, 2020)

That R8 is a looker! Congrats!


----------



## cruzmisl (Apr 8, 2018)

Why not a TT...........bahaha j/k

The R8 is the modern day NSX, timeless. 

Great looking car

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Congrats. Just beautiful!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

wow TOO GORGEOUS.. that goes for both.
Congratulations. enjoy'em in good health.


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)

2014 R8, excellent choice 👌🏻


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

Oh my god


----------



## 01coltcolt (Apr 6, 2016)

Had a Pro shoot it. Way better than my cell phone pics.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Nice. Shooting cars is perhaps even more difficult than shooting watches  Not that your photos are bad either. I like red!
BTW you should've put Oris poster on your garage wall


----------



## feline (Mar 22, 2020)

Congratulations!


----------



## consulting_actuary (Sep 26, 2020)

Congrats! Nice wheels!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Very. Very nice


----------



## Bluebirdwatch1 (Nov 9, 2020)

01coltcolt said:


> Had a Pro shoot it. Way better than my cell phone pics.
> 
> View attachment 15530923
> 
> View attachment 15530927


Ahhhh everything about it is beautiful! Drive safe


----------



## The Professional (Apr 29, 2010)

That's awesome! Love the R8.


----------



## Cart3rlfc (Feb 5, 2020)

Gorgeous, not jealous at all of course 

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulldog72 (Aug 18, 2014)

Congrats on both. The watch and car are both 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Familyman310 (Dec 19, 2017)

Congrats! It's so fun to take car watch pics.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhauke (Feb 3, 2019)

Familyman310 said:


> Congrats! It's so fun to take car watch pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the watch's reflection!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian_Kyle (May 14, 2020)

Love the black and red combo. You might like a Tudor black shield 42000CR to go along with it!

Sent from my Phone 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Addy (Feb 20, 2006)

Very nice. 

Love both. 

Jim


----------



## nastang87xx (Mar 4, 2021)

Great car. Those R8's look so much better than the new ones.


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

01coltcolt,
How many times do I have to tell you to bring my car back when you borrow it? Vance.


----------



## lawmanhdg (Apr 11, 2019)

My 2006 Sienna looks badass in the right light 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nastang87xx (Mar 4, 2021)

lawmanhdg said:


> My 2006 Sienna looks badass in the right light
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


The real flex: you have more liquidity than the rest of us idiots who splurge lol


----------



## clockworksynergy (Oct 3, 2013)

Excellent


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

Holy smokes! That's awesome!


----------



## IanDetert (Apr 21, 2021)

Love it man, congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BHP940 (Mar 10, 2019)

The one Audi I would still consider after owning a number of A6 4.2 models. Love the color.


----------



## Eilif2k (Jun 4, 2021)

BHP940 said:


> The one Audi I would still consider after owning a number of A6 4.2 models. Love the color.


So you disliked the first a6 you had so much that you later bought a number of them...? 🤔🤔


----------



## BHP940 (Mar 10, 2019)

Eilif2k said:


> So you disliked the first a6 you had so much that you later bought a number of them...? ??


I loved my Audi's. I couldn't get the options or a decent deal on an S6 in 2018 so I looked at the BMW M550i and got everything I wanted, including a great deal. Now Audi has all touchscreens which I hate and think are dangerous. My Beemer still lets me use knobs for main functions. Plus, the quality of the paint on my M550i is far superior to the Audi paint.


----------



## Eilif2k (Jun 4, 2021)

BHP940 said:


> I loved my Audi's. I couldn't get the options or a decent deal on an S6 in 2018 so I looked at the BMW M550i and got everything I wanted, including a great deal. Now Audi has all touchscreens which I hate and think are dangerous. My Beemer still lets me use knobs for main functions. Plus, the quality of the paint on my M550i is far superior to the Audi paint.


Ahh, I get it! I just misunderstood you then. My bad So I guess Tesla is out of the question then

But man, that r8 looks good!


----------



## JesseBertone (Dec 24, 2019)

Damn that's a hot R8. Nice combo man

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

JesseBertone said:


> Damn that's a hot R8. Nice combo man
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Aren't all R8s hot?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## fransiscus (Aug 29, 2016)

Impressive!

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tallwatchguy (May 28, 2021)

Mazel Tov! G-d Bless America!


----------



## AaronW123 (Jul 19, 2021)

Living the dream


----------



## bhoffman28 (Jul 6, 2021)

Cool watch and amazing ride!


----------



## eddiea (Mar 26, 2006)

01coltcolt said:


> I have had this Oris Audi Sport II for a couple years now but it needed a companion
> Its a 2014 Audi R8 V-10 Competition
> View attachment 15519331
> 
> ...


Breathtaking… 🔥


----------



## Hollywood Quiet (Apr 29, 2021)

Dayum!


----------



## mediasapiens (Jul 18, 2019)

Someone prolly already said it , but I will repeat anyway: You need a much better watch to match that car.


----------



## longtimelurker (Oct 16, 2020)

mediasapiens said:


> Someone prolly already said it , but I will repeat anyway: You need a much better watch to match that car.


So uncool. I don't think anyone's already said it because it's a dick move.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

01coltcolt said:


> View attachment 15519335


Amazing car! Love Audi. I have a much much more entry level one 


































I had an A4 but got rid of it for an SUV (Tiguan) when my daughter was born. The constant AWD was amazing. I was really sad to see it go.









I got the A3 as a second car - city runabout usually to and from work. Couldn't justify anything more expansive.


----------



## EngineerHack (Jan 18, 2017)

Impressive.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8T using Tapatalk


----------



## JordanMelendez (Nov 22, 2021)

01coltcolt said:


> I have had this Oris Audi Sport II for a couple years now but it needed a companion
> Its a 2014 Audi R8 V-10 Competition
> View attachment 15519331
> 
> ...


Incredible looking set, love the car and watch combo, good for you.


----------



## AndyCouey (Jan 9, 2021)

That R8 is 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyCouey (Jan 9, 2021)

Familyman310 said:


> Congrats! It's so fun to take car watch pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool shot! where's the rest of the car?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

01coltcolt said:


> View attachment 15519334


Absolutely beautiful. Wow. Love to hear your thoughts about how it drives!

You signature includes a Tag Heuer Carrera; walk us through the decision.


----------



## Familyman310 (Dec 19, 2017)

AndyCouey said:


> Cool shot! where's the rest of the car?
> Just sold her 4 weeks ago
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 03hemi (Dec 30, 2021)

01coltcolt said:


> I have had this Oris Audi Sport II for a couple years now but it needed a companion
> Its a 2014 Audi R8 V-10 Competition
> View attachment 15519331
> 
> ...


lol, Love it!
I've bought many firearms because I only had the ammo that went in them! haha
Gorgeous car too. Congrats and be safe, that's one fast car!


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

03hemi said:


> I've bought many firearms because I only had the ammo that went in them! haha


If I were feeling malicious, I'd make you a holster custom fit to a Colt Python and send it to you.... 🤓


----------



## 03hemi (Dec 30, 2021)

TempusHertz said:


> If I were feeling malicious, I'd make you a holster custom fit to a Colt Python and send it to you.... 🤓


lol, They are still a work of art! I just bought the new 4.25" right before Christmas and subsequently Colt just announced they have already manufactured, allocated and are ready to ship the new 3" "Holy Grail" of all Pythons to dealers as we speak.
I was fortunate enough to get my name 1st in line for the first one that shows up at my LGS that I got my 4.25" at.
MSRP is the same too, $1,499.00.
Hope I don't get dinged for this per forum rules.


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

No photos so no foul, that's my understanding.

Besides, we talk about waiting lists _all the time_ on WUS! 🤓 

Didn't know they were making a 3" Python. Hmm, watch or Python, watch or Python....


----------



## nsims (6 mo ago)

Makes perfect sense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8BG Mike (Aug 26, 2021)

Familyman310 said:


> View attachment 16347036


Nice that’s next on my list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8BG Mike (Aug 26, 2021)

TempusHertz said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Wow. Love to hear your thoughts about how it drives!
> 
> You signature includes a Tag Heuer Carrera; walk us through the decision.


Beautiful car. Can’t beat that color combo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnireland (4 mo ago)

Very handsome choices in a car and a watch. Enjoy to the fullest.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Phenomenal ride, beautiful watch!


----------



## cipollawatchco (8 mo ago)

Definitely looking to an R8 for myself soon!


----------



## TimeCapsoul (5 mo ago)

Gorgeous ride. Looking to get back into another 2-door again soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drmklr (5 mo ago)

The very short list of future cars. Now if only my twins could grow up so I can get a 2 seater 😂


----------



## OotOot (1 mo ago)

SO nice!


----------



## lonegunman (Jan 27, 2021)

A suitable car for a Master Aircraft Maintenance Sergeant. I've never had a red car that people did not just randomly crash into. I have learned to love metallic black, blues and greys over the years.


----------



## fabslife (4 mo ago)

FULL SET


----------

